# Mare with milk but not pregnant?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure about mares (so will be curious to hear that too), but dogs sometime develop what's called "false pregnancy": no pups, but they have milk. Usually it goes away in month of 2.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

A lot of mares will get milk when on rich grass or hay. One trainee horse always got milk in the summers. No big deal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Poco1220 said:


> A lot of mares will get milk when on rich grass or hay. One trainee horse always got milk in the summers. No big deal!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting! Do you know the reason for that? Because I've never seen/heard about it.


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

My mare had a false pregnancy. She produced milk and even went into a mild labor but no foal. She had so much milk it was dripping. The vet said that she's reabsorbed the fetus and her body did'nt recognize that fact. We think it happened during her fifth month of gestation when she had a real nasty fall in the pasture. She came running down the hill at feedtime and some evil idiot had cut the fence and put up a tripwire. She hit it and flipped end over end 2 or 3 times. She wound up with several cuts and a badly wrenched shoulder and was lame for a couple of weeks. 

I've heard about rich grass causing milk production but I always heard it was early spring grass that did it. If so it's kinda late in the season for that.


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Interesting! Do you know the reason for that? Because I've never seen/heard about it.


 
I've never heard of that either. Learn something new everyday


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

theres a mare at my barn that has ( i think this is what its called) a hormonal disorder and she always produces milk


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

westerncowgurl said:


> theres a mare at my barn that has ( i think this is what its called) a hormonal disorder and she always produces milk


Hey, you can just milk her then! And do the drink!


----------



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Interesting! Do you know the reason for that? Because I've never seen/heard about it.


It has to do with high levels of estrogens in certain plants (usually clover).


----------

